# Funny difference between being pregnant with a boy versus girl



## bookworm0901

This is my second pregnancy and it's a girl this time. One kind of hilarious difference between the two pregnancies is the gas. :blush: I had TONS with my son, my husband was in shock, and it lasted all pregnancy. I don't have any this time, maybe even less than prepregnancy and it's a girl. :) This difference seems kind of funny to me. 

Another funny difference is the hair- I was soo hairy with my son, I couldn't keep up with shaving. It's not a problem this time.


----------



## dinosaur2010

I don't know what I'm having yet, but, this pregnancy has so far been completely different which is making me wonder!! We already have a DD.
So far I've had terrible nausea and food aversions (no nausea and ate everything in site with DD)
Not had sore or big bbs (bbs sore and really big with DD)
I'm knackered by 9pm every night (this wore off by second tri first time)
Been feeling more horny this time (was totally off sex first time)!! Tmi sorry!!
So I know every pregnancy is different anyway but the opposite symptoms make me wonder!! My DH has a boy feeling so we'll find out in 3 weeks!


----------



## Cryssie

My boy: turned off to sex the whole pregnancy, couldn't stand cheese, no ms after 8 weeks, threw up once, ate a lot, very emotional whiny/crying wise, craved salt and meat after 1st trimester, my hair grew so fast.

My girl: wanting sex more, lost ten pounds thanks to ms and throwing up until 18 weeks, craving sweets mostly, my hair is growing slower, couldn't really eat meat before 18 weeks, emotional temper wise, little appetite.


----------



## littlesteph

I had a boy last time and i'm having a boy again this time, but both pregnancies have been different.
the first I had to shave every 2 days this one I can go 4 5 days before needing to shave.
didn't have much morning sickness with my first had it really bad with this one.
didn't have much gas with my first but quite a bit with this one. 
hair was a little thicker with my first but it's a little thinner with this one. 

I think every pregnancy is different regardless of if they are different sex or not


----------



## sun

Well I'm not convinced the differences are actually the sex of the baby - more likely they're just differences from pregnancy to pregnancy. But the biggest difference I noticed between my first two pregnancies (boy and girl) is that I didn't have to shave my legs with my son at all. So weird. Everything was normal in the hair department with my daughter's pregnancy. But this time around I again haven't needed to shave my legs since September - we'll find out if it's a boy or girl on Wed!


----------



## mummy2o

My differences between DS and this one who is a girl.

I guess the main difference is symptoms. I had none with DS. If it wasn't for a postive test and him kicking me later on I would be an ideal candidate for I didn't know I was pregnant. Although my periods stopped so that gave it away.

This one I had MS, just nausea before my BFP but it went at 8 weeks so really short lived, I'm tired most of the time, I ate chocolate cake and crisps together and thinking it was completely normal, I've gone off sex, OH is luck if he gets any, and my nibbles are still sore. She however, is pretty lazy and rarely kicks. Its still pretty early though and I don't have an anterior placenta but I do get worried if she doesn't kick. She rolls once a day though which is good enough.


----------



## Skywalker

Cryssie said:


> My boy: turned off to sex the whole pregnancy, couldn't stand cheese, no ms after 8 weeks, threw up once, ate a lot, very emotional whiny/crying wise, craved salt and meat after 1st trimester, my hair grew so fast.
> 
> My girl: wanting sex more, lost ten pounds thanks to ms and throwing up until 18 weeks, craving sweets mostly, my hair is growing slower, couldn't really eat meat before 18 weeks, emotional temper wise, little appetite.

Your post about your girl sounds exactly like my symptoms!!! And I think I'm having a girl :happydance: :) :dance:


----------



## SophieBey

boy this time...terrible GASSS omg its so bad! also i vomited this time, never vomited once with my daughter. Also indigestion this time is really bad :)


----------



## megrenade

I haven't experienced much of a difference.

Same cravings, same bump (although showed up MUCH earlier), about the same amount of weight gain, same heart rate (maybe a tiny bit higher), no morning sickness or nausea.. 

The only difference I've noticed is my inability to cope with my emotions and the fact that I'm getting acne this time around, when last time it completely cleared up from what I normally deal with.

Extra estrogen from carrying girls = b!tchiness & acne. At least for me :haha:


----------



## candyem

I'm team yellow but feel the same so guessing I am having another boy. Will find out in a few months :)


----------



## Alita

expecting a little boy and is my first so i cant compare , bur so far , evening sickness and fatigue only from 6 to 10 weeks , never threw up , mostly no sweets for me but I am loving apples and bananas and sorbet in the sweet department , huge appetite first trimester , but not much on second ( stayed the same weight from week 8 to 15 )but gained 2 kilos before week 8.
Good skin , not much water retention and sex drive normal ..so far a relatively good pregnancy with somehow mild discomfort , I guess the nausea is part of it but mine didnt stop me from living a normal life apart from avoiding smells I hated like fried food , perfumes and chemicals..


----------

